# SQLite - Statementerror



## Noeden (24. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich stehe total auf dem Schlauch und das seit 2 Stunden.

Folgendes SQLite-Statement funktioniert bei meinem SQLite-Plugin für Phonegab nicht


```
INSERT INTO adresses (id,adresse,plz,ort,tel,email,web,lang,lat,nam,type,parent) VALUES(1000000062,"Seebadstr. 37",17207,"Hannes","","","",42.6941981,33.3928177,"","Hallo",6971)
```

Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:



> Error processing SQL: SQL statement error : SQL statement error



UPDATE und DELETE-Queries funktionieren. Total komisch.

Dankeschön


----------



## Lime (25. September 2012)

Vielleicht gibt es ein reserviertes Wort in deinem Query.
Am besten du kommentierst die Spaltennamen mit Backticks ` aus.


----------

